

IOS 7 vs. Windows Phone 8 - scholia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM8NSSzxNGM&q5881188=1

======
greg7mdp
Who's copying who now?

~~~
elaineo
You could argue that iPad also copied the original MS Tablet, but the
difference is the Apple version wasn't completely awful. If iOS7 is a non-
offensive version of Win 8, I'll like it very much.

